# Eye Pictures!



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

ill start the blue eyes are my boy hes 5 years old and registered! and the bay is my 14 year old QH. and the black TB was 43 year old that i had for a few months before he passed.







































lets see your horses eyes!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

*Eyes!*

Grey McKinley, Sorrel Memphis.....................


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

lost a ton of pics when my puter crashed...had to post this though... not a horse..my sibe is a pain in the tush but how can you resist those stunning, expressive eyes...lol


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

found one, but, is it bunny or horse? haha .. never noticed Saki's facial markings till I took this picture last year..


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

TB Eye:









Arabian Eye:









Tovero Paint Eye:









Tobiano Paint Eye:


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

ooh PK luv the last pic in the group//awesome photography!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

love the pictures! love the blue eye! dogs are welcome also!


----------



## Hedgie (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's the eye of my OTTB gelding


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

PerchieKisses, that last horse has another white gene other than tobiano that's causing the blue eye because tobiano does not. Do you have a full body picture of that horse?

Anyway, sclera!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

The Tobiano Paint eye I have is from the paint in this picture... he's a TBxClydexPaint ... I'm not the best with genetics - what pattern would you call it?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

All I have is a sleepy Henny eye. He's only two weeks old in the picture, so his true eye color has yet to come in.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

< ----------


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

PerchiesKisses said:


> The Tobiano Paint eye I have is from the paint in this picture... he's a TBxClydexPaint ... I'm not the best with genetics - what pattern would you call it?


Tobiano and probably splash and frame. Frame because of the restricted leg white, splash because of the whole barrel being white, and the bottom heavy blaze, as well as the high front white.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

These are either my guys or my uncle and aunt's Arabs.

El Khapitan:









Latte:









Molly:









Dandy:









Maserati:









Dandy's colt:









Kracklin':









Lizzie:









Estrella:









Excel:


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's my QH mare's eyeball :lol:


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Cute baby! such pretty horses!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

*Journey's Kind Eye*

<======== :wink:


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

*...just found a couple more.*

Her nose is always in the lens. :lol:


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Just remembered this one of my sweet dog, Sasha...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i LOVE eye photos!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Bay Latvian Warmblood


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Dont you love her freckles 
And heres one for you ;D


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

awwa cute freckles! 

Lilkitty- amazing pictures!

this is my old dog that we had to put down last year he was a year and a half. Flash again.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

This is my favorite eye shot of my Andalusian cross Relana.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

she has a pretty eye and a long forelock!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My cremello's eyes are blue and green:


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome pictures everyone  

Her is my mare Tess


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I will try not to post TO many lol.....



























































































Hmmm it was hard to pick since I have A LOT of eye pictures


----------



## BBloves (Jun 10, 2012)

My cremello Sassy....love her eyes!


----------



## SooFastDraft (Jun 12, 2012)

Those eyes are yummy xx


----------



## schoolbus64 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Joys pretty golden eyes


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Wowwww. Peppy, those are stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sky 

My old kitty bitty, Fluffy (Regis)


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

BBlove: cool eyes! never seen a horse with a green eye before!

barrelracinglvr: cool pictures! haha, you are talented!

Skyretty kitty and horse 

Bus: pretty blue eye!!

petty: those eyes are amazing!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

BarrelBunny said:


> Wowwww. Peppy, those are stunning!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

a few I've taken:


----------



## Peachy505 (Jun 10, 2012)

Eventually I'll get pictures of my mother's palomino, who has some pretty hazel eyes


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

aw, I love blue eyes on ponies! Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sour, my four year old miniature's eyes. They're so big and sweet, unlike her!



























And Myss Pony, our shetland mare's one blue eye.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Spirit's eyes. Left brown eye has blue in it at the top. Kinda freaks me out sometimes as it looks like she is frightened when she isn't. :shock: Right eye all brown. I like the pics you guys did with the mane in them. Need to try that!:thumbsup:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Sequoya


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Not really good, so heres a bunny to make up for it.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Not up close but you can see it


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Leahrene....pm another pic of the pally. Looks a lot like mine in the face with the blaze and forlock. I went to your barn and he/she is not there.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Bell


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

*My Arab cross BB and my little sister:*








*My OTTB Ace:*


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Tuxedo <3


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

1st picture- Nate
2nd picture- Alli


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's one of my new mare, Jiggy.  (I got bored and edited it...)


----------

